

Hyperfox – HTTP/HTTPS proxy with dynamic SSL cert generation in Go - kylequest
https://hyperfox.org/

======
kylequest
Nothing fancy, but still nice :-)

goproxy
([https://github.com/elazarl/goproxy](https://github.com/elazarl/goproxy)) has
even more...

~~~
mrkrwtsn
I've used this in the past for manipulating data on the fly for testing and it
worked out nicely. I wrote a little program that can redirect requests, so
instead of going to production they go to a local server or to a QA
environment. Helpful for testing javascript libraries that get included in
third party pages around the internet (like Google analytics or ad code).

Goproxy was really performant and easy to use compared to other solutions.
([https://mitmproxy.org/](https://mitmproxy.org/) had some performance
problems/memory leaks).

~~~
scr4ve
mitmproxy keeps all requests in memory, so that you can browse them quickly.
If you want better performance, you can just swap "mitmproxy [args]" with
"mitmdump [args]" and get all features in a headless mode which scales well
and keeps a low constant memory profile.

